

Turning your idea into business reality - _Mark
http://www.startupsmart.com.au/growth/2010-10-29/turning-your-idea-into-business-reality.html

======
schm00
"When Galileo suggested the world was round.."

Eh? Magellan's circumnavigation of the globe was complete nearly 50 years
before Galileo was born.

Ctrl-w.

~~~
TamDenholm
I think he meant when Galileo said that the earth moved around the sun.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E_pur_si_muove>!

------
fhe
What I love about this story is that, he is not only persistent, he is also
creative. Everyone knows, at least conceptually, how to be persistent, even if
they don't always live up to it. But you can't just put your foot done and say
"I am going to be creative this time."

It's like the difference between ordinary geniuses and magicians. Ordinary
geniuses are like ordinary people, only many times better. Magicians (the
orginal remark was referring to feynman) however were a mystery as to how they
think.

Then again, there is probably a significant correlation between persistence
and creativity, the latter being the result of the former carried to unusual
length until one starts to try wacky ideas.

------
grammaton
"If you look back in history, radical ideas aren’t always received very well.
When Galileo suggested the world was round, he was nearly killed for his
theory. When Moore said that the power of computers will double every 18
months, people thought he was crazy."

Did he just compare selling televisions online to changing a basic scientific
paradigm or heading a fortune 500 company? For that matter did he just put
Moore and Galileo in the same league with this comparison?

------
cubicle67
Reviews on his TVs are a mixed bag though, from "not bad for a cheap tv"
through to "terrible, don't buy"

<http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/998535>

------
Bricejm
This should be a discussion about someone who had the conviction to quit his
job and after repeated rejection turned an idea into a business. More examples
would be helpful.

------
Dramatize
I love how this guy is taking on Harvey Norman in Australia.

------
bond
Never give up...

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
... never surrender.

\----

For those who don't get the reference, it's from Galaxy Quest, a film that,
apparently, Jonathan Frakes and Patrick Stewart (to name just two) both love.
More on-topic, though, it's not only advice to would-be entrepreneurs, it also
shows the value of a good slogan or catch phrase. No one can say "Never give
up" in my presence without me thinking of that film, and that completion.

